

India's $50 (subsidized) tablet launched. Starting sales in Nov '11 - sandGorgon
http://gadgets.ndtv.com/video.aspx?id=212812?hp

======
sandGorgon
The blurb - [http://tech2.in.com/news/tablets/indias-very-
own-35-tablet-t...](http://tech2.in.com/news/tablets/indias-very-
own-35-tablet-to-launch-tomorrow/245822)

Specs:

Android 2.2

Wifi, _2 USB Ports_

7'' resistive display, 350g

366 mhz processor

256 mb RAM

2GB flash

microsd support

2100 mah battery

can play 1080p video

